# swell.gr:Honda S200 Enhancement/Protection



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*swell.gr:Honda S2000 Enhancement/Protection*

Hi guys.

This time I will show you a paint correction on a Black Honda S2000 which was booked for enhancement/protection .
It was obviously mistreated and swirls had added a dull look on the paint.

I Started Correcting with Menzerna PO203S and a Yellow CG Hex Cutting Pad . 
2nd Step was with Menzerna PO 85 RD and White CG Hex Polishing Pad . 
For maximum protection,CG Jetseal with a black pad on my DA was applied in 2 Layers , 
Finally one coat of Dodo Juice SN .
All windows and windscreen coated with CarPro Reload .
Trim and tyre coated with CarPro Pearl .

So, there are some photos.

*50/50 *





































*Before & After *











*Final *

















































































































































Thanks 
mike


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Special job from a professional !!! Very good result!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wow, looks amazing, great camera pictures.

i love your premises, plus the glass cabinet full of towels, and the straight collection of dodo juice limeprime from the far distance.

Amazing correction and detail, credit to you.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Pavlos & Trip tdi


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice work on a lovely car. Superb finish now :thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Pavlosgreece said:


> Special job from a professional !!! Very good result!!


+1000..:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great finish mike :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb finish...


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

very nice indeed sir :thumb: . 

Hope I can do as well when my mates arrives.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there pal.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

fantastic....:argie:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Great Job once more. The car is fantastic and looks brand new after your treatment. 

Nice pictures too!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks spiros & kstoilas


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Came back to have another look  

Can I ask : 

was the vast majority of correction was achieved with a single hit of 203S with the Yellow Hex pad or was it multiple passes ?

I cant tell if you polished out the rear stop and tail on the boot lid but I would think so. Again, how did you achieve the results ? 

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Correction was achieved with more than one passes on most of the car,
with that combo.

Yes bootlid was corrected as well , stop lights too.

Its just on the 50/50 photo, not correcte.

thanks mike


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Wonderful job Mike, great looking!

:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job and amazing pictures. Some size the S2000 bonnet has.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Oh man you turned that s2k from black to REAL BLACK.
Once more fantastic job


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks awesome nice work, lovely car too!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Great job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another top Job on a super sticky and soft Honda Paint :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Top work mate
I was there when Mike started his job and I have to confess that the car was full with swirls! 
Congratulations Mike


----------

